# DROID RAZR Utility 1.82 -- For Verizon XT912 Models [Windows]



## mattlgroff

For Linux/Mac users, see johnthehillbilly's thread on DroidRzr about his port.​






Please Note: This is ONLY for the Verizon DROID RAZR and the Verizon DROID RAZR MAXX which are running the Ice Cream Sandwich already. If you are on Gingerbread you cannot use this to upgrade, you will brick.

DROID RAZR Utility 1.82









Functions of 1.82:
Fastboot Restore 6.16.211 (ICS 4.0.4 Official OTA Software). Put the phone into AP Fastboot mode and run the option. (Power the phone on with holding both volume buttons + power button.)
Ice Cream Sandwich Root 4.0.4. This root exploit by the awesome Dan Rosenberg roots our ICS 4.0.4. Have your phone plugged in with USB Debugging enabled and the USB Mode set to MTP or Camera. (If Devices
still not found, please factory reset your phone for the root to work, this is of course if installing the drivers did not work).
Install Voodoo's OTA Rootkeeper App (Updated). With the phone booted and on USB Debugging enabled (not USB Mode Mass Storage as well), this will install the app.
Install Safestrap Recovery App (ICS version 2.11). With the phone booted and on USB Debugging enabled (not USB Mode Mass Storage as well), this will install the app.
Help! Blah blah is not working!
Read the instructions included
Read the instructions included.
Read the instructions included
Read the 1.7 Help Thread.
Go into the chatroom.
Post in a help thread.
Please do not contact me directly your question has probably been answers a million times already








But if you have to... then I guess go for it. I prefer email to Private Message: [email protected]
1.82 Download (md5 is: 07DA38035EDAE5D030E725CC89A664FE)

Supporting Links (By using this link to download, a small amount is sent to my adfly account to pay for hosting. I understand this is annoying to most people, so it's totally optional to go this way.)

DroidRzrHosting BatakangHosting

Non-Supporting Links
Link 1 Torrent by MartyChubbs: http://dl.dropbox.co...ity1.82.torrent
Link 2 by DroidRzr: http://www.mydroidfi...Utility1.82.zip
Link 3 by Batakang: http://www.batakang....Utility1.82.zip

Note: Downloads go MUCH faster if you use a download Manager like Orbit Download Manager. (Thanks xlightwaverx for the tip!)
Enjoy~!


----------

